# Muhamed Bešić



## Dane (16 Giugno 2014)

Muhamed Bešić (Berlino, 10 settembre 1992) è un calciatore tedesco di origine bosniaca, difensore e all'occorenza centrocampista del Ferencváros e della Nazionale bosniaca.

Molto giovane e mi ha impressionato stanotte nella partita contro l'Argentina..


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Giugno 2014)

è piaciuto anche a me, uno dei migliori della bosnia, ma non credo sia da grande squadra..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Luglio 2014)

E un buon giocatore. Pero purtroppo qialche giorno fa e stato preso dal Newcastle(anche Janmaat)


----------

